# Solved: connection tv-dvd-vcr -set top box



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Guys, trying to do what should be a simple job. My ma has a plasma tv. Connected to it is the digital set top box(connected through s video + red and white audio) , a dvd player(connected through component cable, blue green red + red and white audio ) and a vcr (connected through the old ariel connection).
The vcr is old and crap so we have bought a new dvd/vcr combo machine.

Ok so I left the STB as is unplugged the old dvd and vcr.
The new machine has the component cable jacks so plugged them in. the outside ariel goes into the STP then out of that and i plugged in IN the vcr/dvd then out of dvd/vcr into tv.

So once hooked up tv works a charm, popped in a dvd, works perfectly. changed from dvd to vcr popped in a tape and nothing. on going through the install process said the component or s video cable is not correct (cant remember the correct words). 
Seems crazy because the dvd part works correctly and since its all one machine in theory i thought the vcr would work. When plugging it in to a normal tv using red, yellow and white cables all works, so the machine is fine.

I do not have a plasma or set top box myself so its all new to me. It has to be something simple but I have tried every combination and nada. I have attached the rear of each appliance. If anyone can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

I have a vcr-dvd combo and to play the vcr i have change the mode of the combo with the remote or on the front panel of the machine. Look at that possibility as if the dvd works it seems the vcr should also.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi n2gun, yep realize that, can get it on vcr and even will show the word play on the lil lcd screen but no picture. As I said it all works perfectly on a normal tv, so I know the vcr bit works. Just not on the plasma


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What is a VCR??  (just kidding)

This may seem like a stupid question but have you tried a different tape?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Most combo boxes won't play the VCR through the component outputs. Try using the S-video. You should be able to have component, S-video and composite all connected at the same time, so you can just switch the TV inputs as appropriate to get the higher quality from the DVD (if the TV and player both support it, use "progressive" mode)


BTW, this is probably in the manual... check it out, then proceed to kick yourself


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Rollin, not a tape problem but thanks.

Soundy, I more or less did that. Decided it had to be the component cables so ditched them. Connected it through AV. Works perfectly. Had to ditch the Set Top Box too tho. Thas ok tho because my ma only used it for changing channels.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

No need to ditch the component cables, if you already have them - they still work fine with the DVD, and will usually give you a better-quality picture (especially if both units support progressive-scan).


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Because the dvd/vcr is one machine is why I ditched the component cables. They should have worked since the machine has component plug holes (well thats what I asumed). Yet when trying to work the vcr side of the machine I received an error message . Its all good though. She has her tv, dvd and vcr all working. Actually its better she now only has to work 2 remotes instead of 4...lol

thanks again


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I realize it's a combo machine... just saying, if you leave them there, you have the option to switch to the component input when watching DVD.

The problem with the VCR is that the tape doesn't generate the proper signal for component output; you'd need to up-convert the signal, and that's simply not something you're going to find in a cheap machine, particularly given the fact it would be a waste with the inherent low quality of VHS (ie. it's not going to improve the picture any with the VHS source).


----------

